# Obsessively trying to recall a contemporary pianist's name...



## lisztomania (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello, 

For awhile I've found myself looking through the forums on this site as a guest, as I've recently been trying to recall a particular pianist's name and have struggled immensely to do so. He's previously been one of my go-to performers for modern performances of Liszt piano works on YouTube, and in the videos I'm referring to he's typically wearing a blue short-sleeved shirt, has ear-length dark hair and becomes violently involved in each piece. He looks, to me, like a more matured and experienced Evgeny Kissin, I suppose, and I remember feeling extremely compelled watching him perform, similar to the first times I watched Glenn Gould. I feel foolish not having any information beyond this, but I'm hoping this is the place to go for this sort of thing. If it helps, I recall him also sweating and even sort of head-banging during each performance, the performances all held in widely-attended music halls--and thus I assumed perhaps I might find him in lists of modern greats of classical pianists, only to my chagrin not recognizing one of them as him. 
I'm quite sure this is foolish, but as my Google searches typically led me immediately back to sites of this ilk I figured posting here wouldn't hurt. Again, from my memory, he performs Liszt exceptionally well, and perhaps Haydn also though I'm hoping the physical description might help. A strong-looking fellow, who plays aggressively and winds up sweating more often than not. 
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Is it Boris Berezovsky?


----------



## lisztomania (Jan 18, 2014)

He's pretty close the guy I'm remembering, but I'm almost certain he was an Italian. I found Berezovsky as a result of this inquiry, and enjoy his demeanor quite a lot, but I daresay the individual I'm referring to is even more aggressive. Perhaps the search will prove fruitless, but I thank you sincerely for offering a possibility, it means a great deal. I should've explained that the reason it matters to me at all is I'm primarily a fiction writer, and have recently sought to write something about a pianist of this sort of manic ilk. Having exhausted my inquiries (for now, anyway) into the performances of Gould, I was hoping to rekindle my efforts with this individual who's unfortunately slipping my mind. Thank you nonetheless. Happy to know I'm in a friendly environment with this inquiry.


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't help you with this, but please let us know if you find him. Would be nice to discover a new Glenn Gould.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't hold your breath.


----------

